# Website ohne www nicht erreichbar



## redi78 (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe folgendes Problem. Die Website bzw. Domain um die es geht ist http://www.privatkonkurs.co.at. Mit www kann ich sie aufrufen. Nur so (http://privatkonkurs.co.at) klappt es nicht.

Der Eintrag bei Co-Domains ist aber richtig. Siehe Screenshots.

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen bzw. habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2008)

Das Problem ist in dem Fall nicht die Apache Konfiguration (co-domain) sondern dass Du keinen DNS A-Record für privatkonkurs.co.at angelegt hast, der auf Deine öffentliche IP verweist.


----------



## redi78 (17. Jan. 2008)

Hi Till,

super danke. Ja genau das war das Problem.

Liebe Grüsse,
redi78


----------

